# BG CUSTOMS, FIBERGLASS AUDIO/VIDEO PICS NOR CAL



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

HI I JUST MOVED TO A NEW LOCATION IN MODESTO, CA HERE IS CUSTOM FIBERGLASS WORK I HAVE DONE, CAN DO PRETTY MUCH ANYTHING, DASHES, SPEAKER BOXES, HYDRAULIC OR AIR RIDE SETUPS, CUSTOM BODY MODS, FRONT END CONVERSIONS, CHOP TOPS, LOWERING, LIFTING, CUSTOM PAINT AND GRAPHICS, CUSTOM INTERIOR, LEATHER, GATOR STINGRAY AND OTHER EXOTIC MATERIALS, RAGTOPS, RESTORATIONS, LOCATED IN MODESTO, CA HIT US UP FOR MORE INFO AND PRICES, PM ON HERE OR COME CHECK US OUT

BG CUSTOMS
5225 PENTECOST DRIVE, UNIT 3
MODESTO, CA 95356

209-549-2247 PHONE
209-549-2246 FAX


HERE ARE PICS OF OUR WORK


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

here is some more pics


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

nice work


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice!!!!


----------



## 509blueeyez (Jun 3, 2010)

Good lookn dash


----------

